# C0% Not Updating with 9.3



## InZillaWeTrust (Mar 18, 2021)

I had previously made a post of the LTT forums looking for advice on how to squeeze out some additional performance from my system. Unfortunately due to an error with a hard drive swap during the cloning process I had to restart from scratch. Lucky for me I had documented all of my settings and setting up the new install was quite fast. However I have noticed that with my new install on a fresh Windows 10 Pro install I am seeing some irregularities with TS. Mainly I've noticed that the C0% appears to stop updating entirely, it persists through reboots and seems to start and stop when it feels like it. I've included a screenshot of my main window showing what I mean (Ignore the Max temps, I had just finished running Cinebench for testing).






Edit:
Link to my previous post on LTT Forums.

https://linustechtips.com/topic/1309897-i5-7300hq-throttlestop-and-tpl-oh-my


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 18, 2021)

The screenshot of ThrottleStop 9.3 that you posted on the LTT forum shows the C0% reporting correctly. 





ThrottleStop 9.3 has not changed so something on your computer has changed. It could be anything.

The problem is that the timer that ThrottleStop uses to calculate the C0% is a shared timer inside your CPU. It is not possible for ThrottleStop to get exclusive access to a shared timer. Any monitoring software on your computer or Windows 10 or a recent Windows 10 update, can take over control of this timer. Any software can randomly start or stop this timer at any time. When this happens, ThrottleStop will no longer be able to provide you with accurate C0% data. 

I am using Windows 10 19042.867 and C0% is still working correctly on my computers. What exact version of Windows 10 are you using? Type *winver *into a command window to find out. So far I have not been able to reproduce this bug on any of my computers. One user told me about this issue but it magically went away.

If you want to try and help, can you run the Dump program for me?






						Dump.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				




This program will dump the contents of all of your CPU registers into a file called Dump.txt

Run this program and rename the Dump.txt file it creates to Dump1.txt

Run the Dump.exe program a second time and rename the second Dump.txt file to Dump2.txt

Throw them in a zip file and then send them my way. You can also post the data to www.pastebin.com or similar. 

If I get lucky, maybe I will be able to see what register in your CPU is no longer working like it used to work.


----------



## InZillaWeTrust (Mar 19, 2021)

Thanks for the super quick response as always! I'm running a much leaner system since the reformat if you took a look at my older post on LTT. I wanted to take this fresh start as an opportunity to optimize once more from scratch so I've done away with all the extra software and currently am running only ThrottleStop. I do have HWinfo64 installed for monitoring and I do have Afterburner installed but haven't done anything with it as of this time.

My version of Windows is: Windows 10 Pro Version 20H2 (OS Build 19042.867)

I will get those Dump files for you right now.

Edit:
Pastebins for Dump Files

Dump1
Dump2


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 19, 2021)

@InZillaWeTrust - I sent you a message with a test version of TS to see if it makes any difference.

Your computer is setting the timers slightly different so I tried to fix that. Hopefully it does not cause a problem for any other monitoring software on your computer. Intel's decision to use shared monitoring timers was not a good one. No software has complete control of the timers so different apps can interfere with each other.

Just as I went to bed last night I had another thought. The timers being set differently might only be part of the problem.

What antivirus or anti malware software are you running on your computer? Malwarebytes or anything like that? It is possible that some software like this is blocking ThrottleStop from accessing these timers. Some antivirus software runs programs like ThrottleStop in a sandbox. This means that ThrottleStop might not have full access to the CPU's monitoring registers. 

I only run Windows Defender. All the other nanny software has become too big and bloated. I would rather have a virus every 10 years compared to dealing with some of those programs everyday.


----------



## Jaa_Red (Mar 25, 2021)

I was just coming here to report this issue since installing 9.3.

When I first boot up my laptop and open TS for the first time it will show 0.0 OR 100.0 for every core in the C0% column. Closing TS and reopening makes it display correctly.

It does it every time I boot up. 100% repeatable. The only difference is sometimes it shows 100.0 like in the attached pic and sometimes it shows 0.0.

I only use Windows Defender. Nothing else installed and all bloat software uninstalled/disabled.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 25, 2021)

@Jaa_Red - When you first open ThrottleStop, are you using the Task Scheduler to open ThrottleStop or are you double clicking on the TS icon? 

Something seems to have changed recently with the shared timers that ThrottleStop uses to calculate C0. The problem you are having never happens on any of my computers so I am having a difficult time solving a problem that I cannot recreate. I will have another look at this. I will send you a link so you can download an updated TS version that fixes one of the C0 timer problems. Not sure if it will make any difference to the problem you are having. 

If you want to try to help, when ThrottleStop is stuck, try running the Dump program two times. 
The instructions and download link is in the second post in this thread.









						C0% Not Updating with 9.3
					

I had previously made a post of the LTT forums looking for advice on how to squeeze out some additional performance from my system. Unfortunately due to an error with a hard drive swap during the cloning process I had to restart from scratch. Lucky for me I had documented all of my settings and...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Jaa_Red (Mar 25, 2021)

I am clicking on the icon to open TS myself. I have tried waiting a few minutes after boot before opening TS and its still the same result.

I will do the dump thing now and update with my results.

Dump files 1 and 2 attached. C0% stuck at 100% for all cores. Not only that, my PROCHOT 95C just turned red while I was typing this. :O

attached pic of limits while 100 c0

Update-
I updated to 9.302 and its doing the same thing as before. 100% or 0% when first opening. Also showing prochot 95 in red other limit reasons even though no issues shown in the logs.

Close TS, reopen TS, clear temps, limit reasons, and prochot 95, and everything is good to go after that.


----------



## Jaa_Red (Mar 26, 2021)

Update- 
Just realized that it does not do the 100% or 0% thing if I restart the pc. It does do it every time I fully shut down the pc and turn it back on.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 26, 2021)

Jaa_Red said:


> Update-


I am starting to wonder if this bug might be a bug within the CPU. Are you using the most recent BIOS? Some users are rolling back to older BIOS versions so CPU voltage control works. Can you open up the FIVR window and tell me what Microcode version is reported? Look on the right hand side in the Miscellaneous section. The majority of users do not have this problem so I am trying to find out if it is a specific CPU model or CPU generation that this is happening to.

I have a few ideas to try to work around this bug, whoever is responsible. Hopefully this weekend I have some more time to look at this. Always a little weird when a bug only shows up after a cold boot but is gone after that. Almost like one of the timers is not starting correctly.


----------



## Jaa_Red (Mar 26, 2021)

I am on BIOS 306 to allow undervolting. The newer updates lock this on my laptop. There is a unchecked box next to Microcode Version. Next to that it says 0xDE


----------



## InZillaWeTrust (Apr 1, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @InZillaWeTrust - I sent you a message with a test version of TS to see if it makes any difference.
> 
> Your computer is setting the timers slightly different so I tried to fix that. Hopefully it does not cause a problem for any other monitoring software on your computer. Intel's decision to use shared monitoring timers was not a good one. No software has complete control of the timers so different apps can interfere with each other.
> 
> ...


So I think I managed to solve the problem. Everything came grinding to a halt with my laptop and it has sat untouched for the last two weeks since posting. I managed to pull it up and was attempting to open a program that was just updated. This program gave me a huge warning stating my Intel Drivers were very out of date. Turns out I was using a driver from 2018 for my CPU and iGPU because that was the driver Windows Update as well as the official Intel® Driver & Support Assistant was pulling. I uninstalled them both using DDU and did a full manual reinstall using the Generic Intel Driver packages from Intel's website. Since then I have solved quite a few of the quirks I was experiencing as well as the C0% not updating correctly.

I just want to say thank you for the response and I have updated my ThrottleStop with this version either way!


----------



## Jaa_Red (Apr 1, 2021)

InZillaWeTrust said:


> So I think I managed to solve the problem. Everything came grinding to a halt with my laptop and it has sat untouched for the last two weeks since posting. I managed to pull it up and was attempting to open a program that was just updated. This program gave me a huge warning stating my Intel Drivers were very out of date. Turns out I was using a driver from 2018 for my CPU and iGPU because that was the driver Windows Update as well as the official Intel® Driver & Support Assistant was pulling. I uninstalled them both using DDU and did a full manual reinstall using the Generic Intel Driver packages from Intel's website. Since then I have solved quite a few of the quirks I was experiencing as well as the C0% not updating correctly.
> 
> I just want to say thank you for the response and I have updated my ThrottleStop with this version either way!



I'm wondering if old drivers on my system is causing my C0% display issue. I tried to update but I hit a wall and need some help.

I checked device manager and my processor driver is showing 2009. I checked Asus support and it shows a 2018 driver. Running the exe says it completed and asks for a reboot, but the driver in device manager stays the same 2009 version. 

Where did you find the correct newer drivers on Intel's download page? Searching is leading me in circles.
Any tips on installing the drivers? I cant get the 2018 version to stick. Maybe I need to uninstall drivers first?

Thanks


----------



## InZillaWeTrust (Apr 15, 2021)

Jaa_Red said:


> I'm wondering if old drivers on my system is causing my C0% display issue. I tried to update but I hit a wall and need some help.
> 
> I checked device manager and my processor driver is showing 2009. I checked Asus support and it shows a 2018 driver. Running the exe says it completed and asks for a reboot, but the driver in device manager stays the same 2009 version.
> 
> ...


So it was a bit of a process because both Windows Update and Intel Assistant will both download the old driver. I downloaded the newest driver from Intel here: Intel Drivers for 6th-10th Generation

The important part was that I used Display Driver Uninstaller in SAFE MODE (This was the missing piece for me) to completely remove all of my video card drivers.

Then I reinstalled the Intel drivers followed by Intel Graphics Command Center and now everything is good to go.


----------

